# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Ngành game có vai trò quan trọng đối với kinh tế Mỹ

## chutichht

Mới đây, Hiệp hội phần mềm giải trí Mỹ (viết tắt: ESA) và công ty Economists Incorporated có phát hành một bản báo cáo mới với tên gọi: “_Video Games in the 21st Century: The 2014 Report_”, qua đó phân tích sức ảnh hưởng của ngành công nghiệp game tới sự phát triển của kinh tế Mỹ. Bản bán cáo có chỉ ra rằng, ngành công nghiệp game đang có tốc độ tăng trưởng nhanh hơn 4 lần so với kinh tế Mỹ, với tỷ lệ tăng trưởng việc làm hàng năm là hơn 9% từ giai đoạn năm 2009 đến năm 2012.

Ảnh minh họa

Thêm vào đó, tỷ lệ tăng trưởng việc làm hàng năm của ngành game cũng gấp 13 lần với tỷ lệ tương tự của thị trường lao động Mỹ (9% so với 0,72%) trong cùng giai đoạn đó. ESA cho biết rằng, ngành game đã thuê khoảng 146,000 lao động cá nhân từ trực tiếp cho tới gián tiếp.
Tính đến năm 2012, ngành công nghiệp game Mỹ đã thuê trực tiếp hơn 42,000 người trên 36 bang (tăng hơn 30% kể từ báo cáo năm 2009). Trong bộ phận những nhân viên được thuê trực tiếp, mức lương trunh bình hàng năm của họ là 95,000 USD (khoảng gần 2 tỷ VNĐ) và nếu cộng tổng số lương của tất cả nhân viên đang hoạt động trực tiếp trong ngành game Mỹ thì ta sẽ có món tiền khổng lồ trị giá 4 tỷ USD.

Ảnh minh họa


Tiếp đó, bản báo cáo có nhìn nhận về tầm ảnh hưởng của ngành game tới nền kinh tế các bang trên khắp nước Mỹ, và chẳng mấy bất ngờ khi California là bang có tỷ lệ thuê nhân viên trực tiếp cao nhất. Texas là khu vực đứng vị trí thứ hai về lượng nhân lực làm việc trong ngành game Mỹ, và đã tăng trưởng gần 50% kể từ năm 2009 nhờ vào luật thuế sản phẩm kỹ thuật số.
“_Ngành công nghiệp game kỹ thuật cao đang góp phần tạo nên những công việc có giá trị nhất trong nền kinh tế Mỹ_”, ông Michael D. Gallagher, chủ tịch của ESA, nói. “_Game đang là một trong những lĩnh vực kinh tế có tốc độ tăng trưởng nhanh nhất của Mỹ và đại diện cho hàng chục nghìn người lao động với mức lương cao, bao gồm các chuyên gia có học vấn tốt, họa sĩ và nhà sáng tạo_”.
>>*4 lưu ý giúp các công ty game giảm thiểu rủi ro*

----------


## tapchidoisong

UP4

----------

